# Anubias nana 'petite' just flowered!



## Zapins (Jan 7, 2006)

My Anubias nana petite just flowered.

I've never seen it flower before. Has anyone else? I didn't even think they could flower.


----------



## yellabelly (Mar 24, 2014)

Thats great! Congrats! Thats the first I've seen/heard of flowering.


----------



## Red Cloud (Nov 11, 2014)

You have a very happy plant. I've heard they flower but none of mine have. Yours look very healthy

Obsession is a matter of opinion


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

I've had Anubias Nana flower, but my Petite has not, to date. 

Are the flowers similarly tiny?


----------



## Zapins (Jan 7, 2006)

Smaller than normal anubias flowers, but otherwise fairly similar. The petite flower seems to have a slightly longer and thinner than normal tip though.

I should place one of my other normal nana flowers next to it for a size comparison.

I'll see if I can get a couple more shots of it soon.


----------



## Obakemono (Dec 23, 2011)

I had a couple of mine flower last year. Nice looking plant.
Edit:
Found a pic of one. It is on the far right plant on the left hand piece of wood.


----------



## Zapins (Jan 7, 2006)

There is a second flower about to open up in my tank. It must be my lucky day.

Nice flower Obak! Glad to see others have flowered them too. Was that plant being grown emersed before you added it to the tank or did it flower underwater?

New opened up flower pic.


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

How do you pollenate Anubias flowers?


----------



## Zapins (Jan 7, 2006)

With a paint brush. I read a post from a guy who did it. But I believe you need 2 unrelated plants and all of my petite are clones of the original plant.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Tangent is that an emersed setup? If so: what's your humidity? Do you mist or use a humidifier/fogger? What do you do for venting/air flow? What is your substrate?


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

Zapins said:


> With a paint brush. I read a post from a guy who did it. But I believe you need 2 unrelated plants and all of my petite are clones of the original plant.


But where is the pollen and what do you pollenate?


----------



## Zapins (Jan 7, 2006)

I'm not 100% sure, but by the look of the flower the white part at the top looks like the pollen and the bottom swollen parts look like the ovum where the seeds develop. Brushing the white pat and then the green swollen parts at the bottom on another flower would be what I'd do to pollinate them.


----------

